# 19th Century photographs



## Harpo (Oct 28, 2014)

http://mashable.com/2014/10/27/napoleonic-wars-veterans/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link



A picture is worth a thousand words. Let's gather together some 19th Century photographs which silently tell a lot of stories.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Oct 28, 2014)

There is a Victorian colour film of a visit to Giza in Egypt.  Frames were hand coloured.

I have a photo some place of  Marconi in 1898


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 29, 2014)

Love the photographs. I always find pictures like these fascinating


----------



## paranoid marvin (Oct 29, 2014)

Amazing , thanks for sharing!

The first thing that struck me is how old they all look, yet still ready for battle.


----------

